# Einsteiger-Bike VS Selbstaufbau - merkt man 1,41 kg beim Fahren & Double Walls am Anfang wichtig?



## Jona-dfy (27. April 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich bin am hin und her überlegen, ob ich für den Wieder-Einstieg auf Einsteigerlevel *lieber ein günstiges Einsteigerbike* nehme und nach und nach bei Schäden aufrüste, *oder gleich etwas aufbaue*.

Zu mir: 
Level: Ambitionierter Wiedereinsteiger, Bunny-Hops kann ich. Fahre ab und zu mit meinem Dirtbike im Skatepark rum. Da mein Sohn an letzterem sehr viel Freude entwickelt wird das mehr werden. Darum soll es für mich gerne ein BMX sein. Eine Karriere strebe ich mit 35 Jahren nicht mehr an, möchte mich aber schon noch weiter entwickeln.

Gewicht/Größe: 75kg/178cm eher trainiert als adipös

Ich steh auf leicht.

Folgende Einsteiger-Bikes habe ich im Auge:

Felt Vault:				  330€   11,70kg	(kein ChroMo, Single Wall Felgen)
Stereo Speaker Plus:   420€   11,10kg	(HiTen, Single Wall Felgen)
Eastern Traildigger:	285€	12,00kg	(Downt. ChroMo, Double Wall Felgen)
Black Eye Pistola:	   270€	11,38kg	(Downt. ChroMo, Single Wall Felgen)

Auch wenn es keine Top-Marke ist, finde ich das *Black Eye Pistola mit 270€ und nur 11,38kg sehr verlockend*. Die Einsteiger-Bikes der großen Namen haben soweit ich es ermittelt habe i. der Regel auch keine höher-wertigen Komponenten, sind aber oft sogar schwerer und teurer.

*Dem gegenüber steht ein Komplett-Aufbau* mit einem Kompromiss aus leichten und nicht all zu teuren Teilen:

VR								   Flybikes "Trebol"									60,00 € 0,93 kg
HR								   Flybikes "Trebol"								   120,00 € 1,20 kg
Rahmen						   UMF "Brad ST 1" (inkl. Steuersatz)		   25,00 € 2,50 kg
Mäntel (2 stk)				   KHEbikes "MAC1 Flat"							 40,00 € 0,72 kg
Schläuche (2 stk)			 Hartje Schlauch - 20 Zoll						  10,00 € 0,20 kg
Kurbel							 Salt "Groove" inkl Lager						   90,00 € 1,02 kg
Tretlager						 entfällt													  0,00 € 0,00 kg
Kettenblatt					   KHE "Rotor"											20,00 € 0,03 kg
kette							   Rant BMX Kette									   12,00 € 0,23 kg
pedale							 Superstar "Moss"									 20,00 € 0,19 kg
vorbau							 Pro Radix											   15,00 € 0,28 kg
lenker							  WTP "C-Murder"									  50,00 € 0,76 kg
bremse							Odyssey "Springfield" Bremsset				40,00 € 0,40 kg
griffe							   wethepeople "El Barrio"							 5,00 € 0,08 kg
gabel							  CNC BMX-Gabel									   15,00 € 1,21 kg
Sattel							  KHE Bikes "Loyal" Kombo inkl. Stütze		15,00 € 0,20 kg
Sattelstütze					 entfällt													  0,00 € 0,00 kg
Sattelklemme				  Mankind "Archangel Slim"						   5,00 € 0,02 kg

*Summasummarum																	  542,00 € 9,97 kg *


Der UMF-Rahmen ist vll. nicht Top-Level, aber mit 25,00€ aktuell unschlagbar günstig zu bekommen und ich sehe nicht ein, das zehnfache für einen anderen zu zahlen mit nur marginaler Gewichtsersparnis.

Daraus leiten sich letztendlich *folgende Fragen* ab:

Wenn ich als ab und zu mal durch den Park hüpfender Daddy Spaß an der ganzen Geschichte haben möchte,

1.) *Halten Single Wall Felgen* das eine Weile aus, oder ist das ein KO-Kriterium? Wie gesagt, wenn da irgendwann ein Upgrade kommt ist's kein Problem, sie sollten nur nicht gleich am ersten Tag einknicken.

2.) *Merkt man* bei meinen Ansprüchen/Zielen *die Gewichtsersparnis von 1,41kg* des Selbstaufbaus gegenüber dem Black Eye Pistola (9,97kg VS 11,38kg) und sind diese die 272,00€ Preisdifferenz wert?

und generell:

3.) Spricht außer "günstig ist immer Schrott" etwas speziell gegen das Black Eye Pistola? Also, was genau ist ggfs. Schrott daran? 

4.) Habe ich in der Teile-Liste irgendwas vergessen?

Schöne Grüße und danke schonmal


----------



## KIV (7. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es alternativ mit nem höherwertigen Gebrauchtrad..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jona-dfy (7. Mai 2016)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort. Da habe ich auch schon viel geschaut, aber die, die ich gefunden habe, waren mir dann auch alle zu schwer ^^ 

Ich habe mich nun für den Aufbau entscheiden - macht eh mehr Freude


----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Wie wäre es alternativ mit nem höherwertigen Gebrauchtrad..?



Da hätte ich auch zu geraten. Höheres Gewicht sollte man zugunsten von Haltbarkeit einplanen und zumindest bei Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau hätte ich Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit. UMF ist nun nicht unbekannt, hat aber mit BMX 0,00% am Hut und CNC Gabel und Pro Radix Vorbau kennt man gar nicht. Mit etwas mehr Budget hätte man bei Kurbel und Gabel auch noch einiges an Gewicht sparen können ohne auf einen "seriösen" Hersteller zu verzichten. Nicht, dass die genannten Teile schlecht sein müssen, man kennt sie nur schlicht weg nicht. 
Bei den KHE Reifen kann man tatsächlich Glück haben, die sind sehr leicht und gehen bei einigen auch nicht ganz so leicht kaputt. Bei uns hat sie der Geduldigste nach wenigen Monaten wieder aufgrund permanenter Pannenanfälligkeit getauscht. 
Singlewallfelgen sollten mindestens vorne haltbar sein, bei sauberem Fahrstil sehe ich da keine großen Probleme.


----------



## Jona-dfy (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Rise, letztendlich ist genau das passiert, was du empfohlen hast  Die Gabel ist eine Felt geworden, der Vorbau Salt und die KHEs habe ich nach einigen negativen Erfahrungsberichten doch gegen etwas schwerere aber wohl deutlich haltbarere Pneus getauscht (vorne Premium, hinten Duo). Nur beim Rahmen bin ich bei dem UMF geblieben. Mal sehen wie lange er hält. Aber bei dem Angebotspreis musste ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen...


----------

